# Discrete codes....



## ptruman

I've found a discrepancy - which I hope can be cured 

The TiVo S1 has the option to manually put the box in standby, via the remote (in the same menu as resetting the box). The VM TiVo does not have this option.

With my Pronto remote (which cannot track state) I used to have a macro which used the keystrokes to put the S1 into standby, so even though it may turn it "on" via the "TiVo" key at the start of the sequence, the end of the sequence ensured it stayed off.

I have mapped my Pronto to have the VM TiVo power key available, but it's "on/off", not "on" or "off" specifically....i.e. a discrete code.

Can anyone shed light on if there is one? I don't want to go through codes one by one to try and see if it's there....


----------



## cwaring

I wouldn't have thought so as it's not designed like that. To be honest, I can't see any problem as the "long way" of putting the S1 into standby was completely superfluous anyway.


----------



## ptruman

Actually, if you use HDMI switching, with multiple devices to one TV (or surround) input, it's quite handy to ensure it's off... 

Nearly all new devices (esp. anything vaguely expensive) have discrete codes....my (aged) surround system and my S1 were the only ones that didn't - and I could ensure no SCART stupidity/crosstalk by ensuring it was off.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

This may not work but Home switches it on, so you could send Home+Power would amount to off.


----------



## ptruman

That is actually a blindingly obvious solution (which is what my old macro did, in a more roundabout way!)

This is what I get for long days @ work - thankyou muchly Mr Hoyle 

<gets hat and coat>


----------



## andrewilley

ptruman said:


> That is actually a blindingly obvious solution (which is what my old macro did, in a more roundabout way!)


Sadly, they seem to have broken this on the latest Virgin UK firmware upgrade which we got yesterday. Now sending the 'TV' or 'Home' code and then shortly afterwards the 'Power' code does not work, as the new HDD power-up sequence now takes about 10 seconds, during which time the unit does not respond to the followup 'Power' code to turn it back off... 

Any other ideas folks, as the TV/Power trick had been working flawlessly for me for a year or more.

Why is it always one step forward, but break something else, with Virgin?

Andre


----------



## andrewilley

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but have simple discrete infrared codes for 'power on' and 'power off' been added as yet? Would be extremely useful for universal remote users.

Andre


----------

